# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  tiện đầu  ER 16 cho spindle

## biết tuốt

em có con spindle 1 kw hàng italy  , em này trước phục vụ trong ngành gỗ sau ẻm về nghỉ chế độ , thông số cơ bản 
1 kw  dòng 4,1A f = 200hz 
e  test thử thấy vòng bi đến độ cần thay , để mấy hôm nữa rảnh em phẫu thuật
còn 1 điều nữa muốn hỏi ý kiến các bác , em này trước dùng đĩa phay gỗ đường kính 70 nên không có đầu ER kẹp dao , vậy em có nên chơi ngu là tiện đầu ER 16 không nhỉ ? cốt em nó 20mm  hay là dùng làm động cơ kéo ??

----------


## secondhand

> vậy em có nên chơi ngu là tiện đầu ER 16 không nhỉ ? cốt em nó 20mm


Thôi đừng ngu mà tiện đầu ER16 tháp vào, nếu có tiện thì tiện trên chính nó vì trục 20 nên chỉ tiện được er 11 (er16 ren cho NUT 22mm) 
Dùng làm động cơ kéo đi bác cho nhanh gọn lẹ  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## cuongmay

không tiện colec trên trục được đâu,mua cái cán er20 tiện lỗ sau đó tiện lại trục motor mà ép vào là khả thi nhất,runout hơi lớn chút và phải thợ có kỹ thuật khá .

----------


## GORLAK

Làm motor kéo đi, qua 1 cái đầu bt30 rời là bá đạo

----------


## vufree

Hay là bán nhỉ

----------


## duonghoang

--- Vòng tua với con dao như vậy em nghĩ con này chuyên phả mặt hoặc phá là chủ yếu, ông chú có con spin gần gần giống của SHINO, chạy 120Hz cũng dùng để phả sập ko thôi.

----------


## biết tuốt

con này trông vậy mà khó tháo phết các cụ , em vứa xó hồi giờ , em tháo ốc , mặt có thể xoay được như không rút ra được , dùng vam lõm , vẹo cả cái nắp nhôm mà chả ăn thua gì , nó ép vòng bi chặt quá 
cụ nào tháo con này chưa ? chỉ em phát 
còn vấn đề đầu kẹp hôm nọ nói chuyện với bác tcm có ý rất hay , nhưng trước tiên phải tháo tung ra đã
bí quá có lẽ tiện phá hủy cái đầu của nó vậy

----------


## thuhanoi

Tháo đàu không được thì tháo từ đuôi, có khi bên trong nó có vòng chặn (xẹt-líp hoặc ren).

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## iamnot.romeo

phá xong rồi nếu mà ko làm gì thì bán em làm đầu kéo nhé.

----------


## secondhand

Như bác Tuấn nói thử tháo đuôi ra, nếu roto ko bị vướng thì đạp cốt cho ra đuôi luôn vì trục đầu suông, nếu ra được thì chi còn cái nắp và bạc đạn đầu sẽ dễ tháo hơn

----------


## cncchi

quan trọng vẫn phải tháo ra được.xong thì tiện đơn giản thôi mà

----------


## biết tuốt

hệ hệ em nó vẫn ở gầm bàn của em, để mấy hôm nữa em lại lôi ra

----------

